# DI resin change and TDS testing



## Black Magic Detail

hi,i have been rinsing with filtered water with an 8 L vessel for around 9 months now ,i started to notice a little bit of water spotting about a week ago ,so new resin was ordered ,a little testing first

tap water










water through old resin (sarting to leave water spots)










vessel and new resin










unscrew top and remove old resin



















refill with new resin (made a hole with a hoover extention to let the tube pass through)










all back together with lid screwed on ,2L left in the 10L bag










re test water with new resin in










after running 20L through the new resin to flush it all re test the water










back to 0ppm ,no more water spots :thumb:


----------



## simonjj

Nice write up, mine needs changing soon and now i've got handy guide to use :thumb:

Thanks.
Simon


----------



## PaulN

An old Pillow case or material bag is perfect for emptying the old resin into and allowing it to drain. 

Ive changed my resin about 3-4 times since having the vessel.


----------



## AaronGTi

Only just seen this, good guide.
I may need it in the future :lol:

This is the tool for eliminating water spots!!
:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Black Magic Detail said:


> hi,i have been rinsing with filtered water with an 8 L vessel for around 9 months now ,i started to notice a little bit of water spotting about a week ago ,so new resin was ordered ,a little testing first
> 
> tap water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> water through old resin (sarting to leave water spots)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vessel and new resin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unscrew top and remove old resin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> refill with new resin (made a hole with a hoover extention to let the tube pass through)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all back together with lid screwed on ,2L left in the 10L bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re test water with new resin in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after running 20L through the new resin to flush it all re test the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to 0ppm ,no more water spots :thumb:


Hi is ebay the best place to get your filter and refil or who would yo recommend , thanks Derek


----------



## Black Magic Detail

yes ebay is where i got mine


----------



## Derekh929

Black Magic Detail said:


> yes ebay is where i got mine


Thanks thats great i had seen these two , used to use the 4ltr ones with connector on top and bottom the PB do now to expensive and could not refil and did not last long enough in my opinion , how many ltr approx do you get out of the fill, thanks Derek

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230744513366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300613718...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Incredible Detail

Thanks a lot for posting this.

I was always considering buying one of these didn't know I'd there was any way to tell when the reseij needed changed. Last thing I wanted to do was to wash a car and it end up covered in water spots that I had to polish off. 

I'll buy one now and also a TDS meter and changed it before it gets to 0.32.

P.s no need to quote all the pictures Derek. Makes it a pain to scroll through on the iPhone


----------



## Winston

Anyone looking to buy any resin soon as I need to get some but looking to save on costs somehow.. If so give us a PM

Thanks


----------



## chopperreid

Must have a look into doing this, drying the car is the one job I hate! I had thought about the aquagleam before, but not being able to refill it put me off.

Are there any recommended suppliers?


----------



## -Simon-

Any one opened up an Aqua gleam filter to change the resin?


----------



## craigblues

Your lucky it's around 234ppm where I live.


----------



## slineclean

Anyone one still this set up? Ive been looking at the aqua gleam


----------



## Black Magic Detail

slineclean said:


> Anyone one still this set up? Ive been looking at the aqua gleam


we are still using this with a few more resin changes along the way.


----------



## dooka

Jesus, your tap water ppm is low, we are over 355 here..
Aren't they vessels a pita to fill ..


----------



## craigblues

Vessels are an **** to fill. I originally used a 500ml coke bottle cut into a scoop which fitted perfectly into the hole. I've now got a gutter scoop from B&Q which works great!


----------



## Ducky

When I brought my resin they sold it with a funnel that fits perfectly, makes filling miles easier (and quicker). :thumb:


----------



## dstill

I've been looking at the Aquagleam but seems too expensive for me considering the amount of water it can filter before its worn out.

How much are these, the ones in the eBay link are upwards of £80, is this about what I should expect to pay (with or without resin)?

How many litres does yours filter before needing a resin change, I know this will be dependant on the hardness of the water that is put through it though, my water is very hard unfortunately?


----------



## Goodfella36

I would now not be without mine people spend hundreds on waxes etc yet this one item can make a big difference to keep those swirls down I know a supplier on here will be bringing his own out with premium heads and best media pre filled soon no more drying towels needed and great in summer with water drying so quick.


----------



## craigblues

I hate drying vehicles! Pure water is a god send!!!


----------



## dooka

I do like the black, may get one, then two in a row just for overkill ..


----------



## trv8

Just spray your blue vessel in Black.....job done.


----------



## dstill

Goodfella36 said:


> I would now not be without mine people spend hundreds on waxes etc yet this one item can make a big difference to keep those swirls down I know a supplier on here will be bringing his own out with premium heads and best media pre filled soon no more drying towels needed and great in summer with water drying so quick.


Anyone got any news on the supplier??


----------



## Goodfella36

dstill said:


> Anyone got any news on the supplier??


Its going be about 4 weeks away will include a premium head and pre filled with resin was talking to them today as they have tested a few types and let me play with them.

will be 11 litters as this was found best for home use though a 15 liter one will be available If people want to spend more cash lol


----------



## dstill

Any idea on approximate price for a pre filled canister and what would be the cost to refill it?:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36

Honestly I don't i know they will be offering a refilling service but to be honest its not hard to do yourself price it will be competitive with what's on the market now but will be a premium branded one cheaper ones maybe available on ebay but they have gone for premium heads and top resin instead of the cheaper type.

that's all I know really just love the fact you can use open hose at end instead of drying towel what water is left will not water spot = less chance of swirls


----------



## dooka

It's about £70 for a 25litre bag of Tulsion resin..


----------



## dstill

I'm really interested, love stuff like this, I suppose a 25 litre bag of resin will do a few changes. hopefully


----------



## JonD

Any news on this yet?


----------



## Blueberry

I bought a refurbished one off Ebay for £21 and bought the resin separate. Also got a TDS meter all for about £70. Good to go.


----------



## dstill

Blueberry said:


> I bought a refurbished one off Ebay for £21 and bought the resin separate. Also got a TDS meter all for about £70. Good to go.


What were the results mate, were you impressed? What were your water readings before and after?


----------



## dstill

Goodfella36 said:


> Its going be about 4 weeks away will include a premium head and pre filled with resin was talking to them today as they have tested a few types and let me play with them.
> 
> will be 11 litters as this was found best for home use though a 15 liter one will be available If people want to spend more cash lol


I've seen varying capacity vessels for sale from around 4 litres up to 25 litres, what affect does this have on the use of the system?


----------



## Blueberry

dstill said:


> What were the results mate, were you impressed? What were your water readings before and after?


I only got it this week so not had chance to use it yet. Testing of water straight out the tap was very high - 260. I did intend to wash the car today but it's blooming raining when it's not supposed to. I'm going to put the resin in later today and see what readings I get after that. I will report back.


----------



## Blueberry

Got the resin in the filter this afternoon. I got it wrong the initial reading was 370ppm. Ran the water through the filter for a few minutes and the reading showed 0ppm. Very impressed with it and for such a low outlay in comparison to the AutoGleam filter. Will see how this compares to the AG filter which I had originally.


----------



## NeilG40

Interested in getting one of these, our tap water is a little worse than the Ops at 100ppm.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

NeilG40 said:


> Interested in getting one of these, our tap water is a little worse than the Ops at 100ppm.


Once you have one you wont be without it .


----------



## dstill

Goodfella36 said:


> Its going be about 4 weeks away will include a premium head and pre filled with resin was talking to them today as they have tested a few types and let me play with them.
> 
> will be 11 litters as this was found best for home use though a 15 liter one will be available If people want to spend more cash lol


Interested still, looking forward to hearing the offer details soon.:thumb:


----------



## dstill

Just wondering if this is anywhere near market yet, been over 5 weeks now since anticipated release date mentioned?:thumb:


----------



## S999srk

Any more news on this promotion? I'm looking at buying this week or next from ***** if not.


----------



## Rustysheriff360

Not sure if this is any help to anyone but I have had an 11L vessel for a few years that I got from here and it is all filled and ready to go:

http://www.*****.co.uk/divessels.htm

I think they have an ebay shop as well which might be cheaper.

The cheapest I've seen resin for 25L is here:

http://www.osmotics.co.uk/products/25-Litre-Tulsion-MB%2d115-DI-Resin.html


----------

